# Hurricane Ernesto



## bmxmom (Jun 3, 2005)

Good Morning Everyone,

With Labor Day weekend fast approaching, I just wanted to remind everyone that Hurricane Ernesto's forcasted path has changed overnight.







Anyone that is planning a trip to Florida should keep an eye on this storm. We have plans to go camping on the Gulf at Fort DeSoto this weekend and it does not look to good.

anne


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sorry to hear that
Please keep an eye on the weather and be safe out there

Don


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

HootBob said:


> Sorry to hear that
> Please keep an eye on the weather and be safe out there
> 
> Don


This link shows it headed directly to my front door...

http://www.ih2000.net/ira/bmt-wth.htm


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> Sorry to hear that
> Please keep an eye on the weather and be safe out there
> 
> Don


This link shows it headed directly to my front door...

http://www.ih2000.net/ira/bmt-wth.htm
[/quote]
Run Country Girl, Run!


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Yep..if need be we will head to Hotlanta...(Atlanta, Ga.)...meanwhile these things are known to turn...so we are keeping our campground reservations at "The Place to Be" Campground in Bainbridge, Ga.


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Unfortunately, looks like this storm is going to hit right around Labor Day weekend. Good luck in finding a campground up here that still has sites available.









Bob


----------



## NobleEagle (Jul 8, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> Sorry to hear that
> Please keep an eye on the weather and be safe out there
> 
> Don


This link shows it headed directly to my front door...

http://www.ih2000.net/ira/bmt-wth.htm
[/quote]
Actually, it is headed for MY front door I'm in Clearwater FL, for those of you that don't know florida, I am at the little hook looking thing on the middle of the left side of the map. i'm holding on tight for now but if it escallates by Wednesday, I'm out of here! Maybe I should look into a SUBMARINE mod for the outback.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Ok you Floridian Outbackers,
Keep watching the weather and be safe out there








Dawn


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Hey Dawn...

This morning as we were working to secure items on our property and working to clean up the garage so the boat would fit I told Tom...maybe we should have gotten the 28 KRS that way we could haul the BMW motorcycle with us. For not we decided to just park it in the kitchen of our house if we have to evacuate.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> Hey Dawn...
> 
> This morning as we were working to secure items on our property and working to clean up the garage so the boat would fit I told Tom...maybe we should have gotten the 28 KRS that way we could haul the BMW motorcycle with us. For not we decided to just park it in the kitchen of our house if we have to evacuate.


You're welcome to borrow ours if you need it


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Keep safe all you Outbackers in the path of this Hurricane....


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

I also live in north florida. Any tips on securing the camper? If we leave i am not sure we will take it. i dont know if it is a good idea or not. Any advice?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

The only advice I have seen is weight. Fill all of your holding tanks with water.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Y'all be careful out there, ya hear!?

Mark


----------



## bmxmom (Jun 3, 2005)

What we have done with the past three hurricanes (Jeanne, Francis, Wilma) has been to fill all tanks and my husband has hitched the truck up to the camper. I don't know if that is right or wrong and we have parked it between our house and our neighbors (where it is usually kept). 
Our camper has come through with flying colors. We actually end of living out of it after the storm because with a generator we have ac and power.

If we were to evacuate we would take the camper. At least we would have a place to stay.

anne


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

I don't have one bit of envy for all you who live where hurricanes might hit. Just please, be safe.


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Hey Dawn...
> 
> This morning as we were working to secure items on our property and working to clean up the garage so the boat would fit I told Tom...maybe we should have gotten the 28 KRS that way we could haul the BMW motorcycle with us. For not we decided to just park it in the kitchen of our house if we have to evacuate.


You're welcome to borrow ours if you need it








[/quote]

Now that's what I call a TRUE friend!! Thanks Dawn!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

W4DRR said:


> Unfortunately, looks like this storm is going to hit right around Labor Day weekend. Good luck in finding a campground up here that still has sites available.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep...it will probably get to you before it gets to me....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

countrygirl said:


> Unfortunately, looks like this storm is going to hit right around Labor Day weekend. Good luck in finding a campground up here that still has sites available.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep...it will probably get to you before it gets to me....
[/quote]
here is another offer: to stay in our driveway in the PNW! I feel fairly confident the hurricanes won't find us!


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

sleecjr said:


> I also live in north florida. Any tips on securing the camper? If we leave i am not sure we will take it. i dont know if it is a good idea or not. Any advice?


Lee,

My advice would be hook up to the Outback, head north in plenty of time, and stay out of the path. At least you won't have to worry about a place to stay.


----------



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

ee4308 said:


> I also live in north florida. Any tips on securing the camper? If we leave i am not sure we will take it. i dont know if it is a good idea or not. Any advice?


Lee,

My advice would be hook up to the Outback, head north in plenty of time, and stay out of the path. At least you won't have to worry about a place to stay.








[/quote]

I agree! Hitch up the outback and go to a safe area. Donâ€™t forget that if something were to happen to your home, you will need the outback to live in. Even if you donâ€™t flood, trees are killers in a hurricane. If you stay and the house gets damaged, trust me the outback will be too. FEMA took 7 months to send us a trailer, and trust me; our 27RSDS is a time-share condo compared to this leaky piece of doo doo FEMA has sent us. Ceiling is falling from roof leaks, water heater is still on the fritz, and FEMA maintenance thinks silicone fixes everything.
















Don't make the mistake a lot of people here did when Katrina passed by. We hitched up and went west. Thank God we did! If not, we would have been on our roof waiting for help as well. Also another great lesson we learned, take EVERYTHING important or anything that cannot be replaced. This is something we did not do and still regret it. The area we live in has never in history flooded. We are even above sea level here. We had 12 foot of funk water in the house that took 2-3 weeks to go down. If anyone is in a storms path and especially if you live at least 30 miles from water. GET OUT OF IT"S WAY! My step mom had went to central Mississippi thinking she would be safe and fell victim there. The roof of her hotel was blown off and her Explorer was thrown from a tornado during Katrina. So get out of the way completely. Just think of it as an excuse to take the family on a camping trip. Check out our photos on our website to see what a hurricane can do to a â€œsafe area above sea levelâ€. Don't be macho and think it won't happen to you. You had seen the people on the news waiting on their roofs for help, well that is what they thought as well.

Chris


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

bmxmom said:


> What we have done with the past three hurricanes (Jeanne, Francis, Wilma) has been to fill all tanks and my husband has hitched the truck up to the camper. I don't know if that is right or wrong and we have parked it between our house and our neighbors (where it is usually kept).
> Our camper has come through with flying colors. We actually end of living out of it after the storm because with a generator we have ac and power.
> 
> If we were to evacuate we would take the camper. At least we would have a place to stay.
> ...


Wow. Having lived in Oregon all my life, I never delt with Hurricanes or Tornado's. The stuff you guys have to do to prepare for such events in crazy.

Again...good luck to all you Outbackers in Ernesto's path.


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Ok here are my thoughs. If its a cat 1 or less. We will stay. If it grows above that, We are out of here. If you have never had to leave before. Its not as easy as it sounds. Just think about the worst traffic you have seen and multply it by 10! The whole state will be leaving on 2 major interstates. last time they evacuated jax just jax people sat in traffic for 10 hours to go 30 miles. this one is comming up the whole state. You would think buisness would take that into account and close so you can secure your house and get out. but they dont. You end up working untill the day before then getting the house ready and going to sit in traffic. No fun at all.


----------



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

sleecjr said:


> Ok here are my thoughs. If its a cat 1 or less. We will stay. If it grows above that, We are out of here. If you have never had to leave before. Its not as easy as it sounds. Just think about the worst traffic you have seen and multply it by 10! The whole state will be leaving on 2 major interstates. last time they evacuated jax just jax people sat in traffic for 10 hours to go 30 miles. this one is comming up the whole state. You would think buisness would take that into account and close so you can secure your house and get out. but they dont. You end up working untill the day before then getting the house ready and going to sit in traffic. No fun at all.


I know exactly where you are coming from. It once took us 12 hours to do a drive to central Louisiana, which normally takes 3 hours. I guess Florida is like Louisiana, we only have a handful of roads and interstates to get us out. For Katrina, we actually lucked out. We left at 9pm and took the boo ha ha back roads to Lake Charles LA and hit no traffic. It was funny because on the back roads it was nothing but RV'ers heading that way. Guess we all were thinking alike.

We are going to do the same thing here. If New Orleans is going to get a cat 1 or lower, we are going to get a hotel room in the city. These FEMA trailers will probably tip over with the winds. Anything higher than a cat 1, we are hitching up the outback and rolling out.

Chris


----------



## geodebro (May 26, 2006)

Howdy all,

Well, I live in South Florida and here we are in the path of yet another hurricane. I wish that the DW and I could hook-up and get out of town, but we both work for utility companies.







We barely will be given enough time to put the shutters up and then get back to work. Hope all fellow Outbackers in Ernestos path are ready and get through the storm ok. I have my hurricane supplies ready....BEER.









Thanks
George


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Good luck everybody, and keep a weather eye!
We will have our fingers crossed for you!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

My thoughts are with you all! I will be glued to The Weather Channel & MSNBC, hoping it will die down before any serious damage occurs.

Be Safe,
Tami


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> I also live in north florida. Any tips on securing the camper? If we leave i am not sure we will take it. i dont know if it is a good idea or not. Any advice?


Lee,

My advice would be hook up to the Outback, head north in plenty of time, and stay out of the path. At least you won't have to worry about a place to stay.








[/quote]

I agree! Hitch up the outback and go to a safe area. Donâ€™t forget that if something were to happen to your home, you will need the outback to live in. Even if you donâ€™t flood, trees are killers in a hurricane. If you stay and the house gets damaged, trust me the outback will be too. FEMA took 7 months to send us a trailer, and trust me; our 27RSDS is a time-share condo compared to this leaky piece of doo doo FEMA has sent us. Ceiling is falling from roof leaks, water heater is still on the fritz, and FEMA maintenance thinks silicone fixes everything.
















Don't make the mistake a lot of people here did when Katrina passed by. We hitched up and went west. Thank God we did! If not, we would have been on our roof waiting for help as well. Also another great lesson we learned, take EVERYTHING important or anything that cannot be replaced. This is something we did not do and still regret it. The area we live in has never in history flooded. We are even above sea level here. We had 12 foot of funk water in the house that took 2-3 weeks to go down. If anyone is in a storms path and especially if you live at least 30 miles from water. GET OUT OF IT"S WAY! My step mom had went to central Mississippi thinking she would be safe and fell victim there. The roof of her hotel was blown off and her Explorer was thrown from a tornado during Katrina. So get out of the way completely. Just think of it as an excuse to take the family on a camping trip. Check out our photos on our website to see what a hurricane can do to a â€œsafe area above sea levelâ€. Don't be macho and think it won't happen to you. You had seen the people on the news waiting on their roofs for help, well that is what they thought as well.

Chris
[/quote]

Chris...thank you for the advice...we do believe in evauating when needed we are native Floridians born and raised here...living on a barrier island ...trust me surrounded by water...about 3 quarters of a mile to the Atlantic Ocean and the Intracoastalwaterway is right across the street from me and I live in an area that is definitely below sea level.......lived here for the last 32 years....my dh was raised in this area...so we would evacuate.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

I have spent the entire day shuttering OTHER people's houses on the barrier islands of Vero Beach.

My DW and I shuttered my mom's house at 7:30 this evening.

Tomorrow I will spend at least 3/4 day shuttering OTHER people's houses.

Of course, my house is left for last. At least I have streamlined the process so it will not take long.

If not for my mom and stepdad, tomorrow afternoon I would be hooking up the Outback and heading for parts unknown. Mom is on O2 24/7 and does not travel well. So we have loaded the Outback's tanks with water and are crossing our fingers.

Latest from the NWS is that Ernesto will not gain hurricane status before it makes landfall near Miami. Good news, but even a strong tropical storm can cause havoc.

Wish us luck.

Dan


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

sleecjr said:


> Ok here are my thoughs. If its a cat 1 or less. We will stay. If it grows above that, We are out of here. If you have never had to leave before. Its not as easy as it sounds. Just think about the worst traffic you have seen and multply it by 10! The whole state will be leaving on 2 major interstates. last time they evacuated jax just jax people sat in traffic for 10 hours to go 30 miles. this one is comming up the whole state. You would think buisness would take that into account and close so you can secure your house and get out. but they dont. You end up working untill the day before then getting the house ready and going to sit in traffic. No fun at all.


This is so true Lee.


----------

